# make arrangements



## aleksw

Myślałem, że "make arrangements" można w każdym przypadku zastąpić arrange więc pytałem tu:
make arrangements vs arrange
*
Ale okazuje się, że nie, to już nie wiem. Co to znaczy?*

Tutaj Do i make – jak rozróżnić i kiedy używać – Szlifuj swój angielski piszą:
- umawiać się na coś, ustalać

Z kolei tutaj Do/ make - angielskie kolokacje | nauka online z Gettin' English piszą:
-  poczynić starania, załatwić coś 

Tutaj: Użycie do i make w języku angielskim piszą:
-  poczynić przygotowania, zorganizować 

Tutaj make arrangements – Tłumacz, translator, słownik angielski, niemiecki, rosyjski, polski piszą:
- dokonać uzgodnień, dokonać ustaleń, zorganizować

Tutaj arrangement - tłumaczenie słowa – słownik angielsko-polski Ling.pl piszą:
-  poczynić przygotowania do czegoś;  umówić się, załatwić coś z kimś; 

*To ja już nie wiem*


----------



## grassy

Czy Ty wychodzisz z założenia, że dwa bliskoznaczne słówka angielskie (_arrange_ i _make arrangements_) mogą być w wybranej sytuacji zamiennie używane tylko dlatego, że w tej samej sytuacji w języku polskim można użyć zamiennie ich dwóch polskich odpowiedników?

To błąd. Różnice między dwoma językami są zbyt duże. To, co podają słowniki, to tłumaczenia tych wyrazów w sytuacjach, w których najczęściej się ich używa. W niektórych sytuacjach nawet 10 tłumaczeń będzie poprawnych, a w innych być może tylko dwa.

Tak więc sugerowałbym, że zanim wyszukasz słówko w polskim słowniku, sprawdź definicję w angielsko-angielskim, a ewentualne wątpliwości skonsultuj na forum. Dopiero wtedy możesz "dobrać" sobie polskie tłumaczenie ze słownika, nie zapominając przy okazji, że tłumaczenie musi pasować do kontekstu.


----------



## aleksw

No myslalem, ze mozna ich uzywac zamiennie.


----------



## zaffy

Słownik wyraźnie mówi, że arrange for sb* to do sth, *więc Twoje zdanie  _Please arrange for my sister. She'll be arriving in the morning._ jest błędne.
Natomiast to zdanie _I will arrange for you two to meet this week _jest ok.


----------



## aleksw

_"I will arrange for you two to meet this week_." *czyli ja rozumiem to jako*  "Zorganizuje dla was obu spotkanie w tym tygodniu"

*A co znaczy w takim razie: *" Please make arrangements for my sister. She'll be arriving in the morning.  "
*Bo ja to rozumiałem jako* "Prosze przygotuj sie dla mojej siostry. Ona przyjedzie rano."

*Ale moze tu tez chodzi o zorganizowanie spotkania czy jednak o przygotowanie się? *


----------



## grassy

Dosłownie to znaczy "przygotować się na czyiś przyjazd" (np. zorganizować im zakwaterowanie).

Jakbyś tłumaczył XIX-wieczna powieść, to mógłby to też przetłumaczyć jako "poczynić przygotowania do czyjegoś przyjazdu".


----------



## jasio

Przecież elroy (make arrangements vs arrange) napisał wyraźnie: "In the third example, it's (to, co trzeba przygotować) only implied". A to że w domyśle też mogą być spotkania, najwyraźniej nie zmienia tego, że "arrange" w tym zdaniu nie pasuje. Może chodzić o spotkania, ale równie dobrze może to być kwestia załatwienia transportu z lotniska, hotelu, śniadania, komitetu powitalnego, czerwonego dywanu - cokolwiek. Ty wiesz, co masz do zrobienia,  ja wiem,  co masz do zrobienia - więc nie musimy tego szczegółowo wyliczać.

Co do tłumaczenia, to bez kontekstu trudno powiedzieć, ale "przygotuj się" (np. umyj się, wyprasuj ubranie, naucz się mowy powitalnej, przypomnij sobie, co ją interesuje i dokształć się w tych obszarach) to dla mnie jednak trochę co innego niż "make arrangements". A "przygotuj się dla mojej siostry" już w ogóle brzmi potworkowato, chyba że kontekst narzuca jakieś specjalne przygotowania z myślą szczególnie o niej - np. masz coś bardzo trudnego albo niewdzięcznego, nie chcesz tego robić, ale wiem, że ją lubisz / cenisz, więc zrób to dla niej. Poza takim dość specyficznym kontekstem raczej bym powiedział "przygotuj się na przyjazd mojej siostry". Ale to nadal nie jest to samo co "make arrangements" - tu by bardziej pasowało "przygotuj wszystko na przyjazd mojej siostry", "poczyń przygotowania" - coś w tym duchu.


----------



## elroy

Sorry my response was too concise!

“arrange” in this sense needs a complement specifying what the arrangement is to consist of.  You can’t just “arrange.”  “for my sister” is an adjunct, not a complement.  It doesn’t complete the meaning of “arrange”; it simply tells us who the beneficiary of the arrangements is.  You may have gotten confused because the first sentence uses “for” as well — but that’s a very different “for.”

If you have a complement, you can use “make arrangements” instead of “arrange.”  In that usage, “make arrangements” functions as a single unit.  You can think of it as “make-arrangements.”  It’s just a longer way to say “arrange.”

But if there’s no complement, you can’t use “arrange,” since “arrange” is meaningless without a complement. “make arrangements” works without a complement, with the meaning “make the necessary/appropriate arrangements.” Here it’s not a single unit; it’s literally “make” + “arrangements.” The speaker has specific arrangements in mind, and the listener understands what is meant.

Compare:
He suggested that we clean the garage. 
He made the suggestion that we clean the garage. 

He made the suggestion to the committee. 
He suggested to the committee.


----------



## aleksw

WOW - not it is clear and I know everything.  *Thank you: elroy, jasio and grassy.*


----------

